# Cypripedium parviflorum in Newfoundland



## toddybear (Jun 27, 2008)

Tis the season...these are plants I collected for our Bot. garden some 15 years ago. They were growing along a roadside construction site and not blooming at the time. I lucked into 3 forms but alas, not the planipetalum form that is found almost exclusively in newfoundland. The first pic is the typical local form, the second a pale form and the last a particularly dark form.


----------



## cnycharles (Jun 27, 2008)

nice pictures!


----------



## NYEric (Jun 28, 2008)

Nice, I'll take the dark one!


----------



## SlipperFan (Jun 28, 2008)

They are all gorgeous!


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Jun 29, 2008)

Nice variation Todd. That second pale one is a stickler - is it a true parviflorum or a mix with pubescens? Is it small flower? Sweet scented?

Thanks for the great shots.

Tom


----------



## Corbin (Jun 29, 2008)

beautiful, nice pics. too


----------



## Rick (Jun 29, 2008)

NYEric said:


> Nice, I'll take the dark one!



No I'll take the dark oneoke:oke:


----------

